# SB Live! model : CT4760 unter windows7 64bit



## messir (6. Oktober 2010)

Hallo PCGH forum User, 
Ich habe bis jetzt locker 30 stunden in meine alte soundkarte investiert und habe immer noch keine lösung gefunden.

Ich such einen treiber der unter Windows7 64 bit fleissig arbeitet ohne mein ganze system zu beschädigen dank treiber von Daniiel K zum beispiel wobei ich nochmal mein betriebsystem neu instalieren dürfte.

ich habe viel forum auf english besucht ( google translat lässt grüßen ) und immer noch keine alternative gefunden.

Da zwichen habe ich mir eine asus xsonar ds gekauft und bin mit der sound auf meine anlag sehr zufrieden aaaber mit mein headset hört hier der spaß auf da mein Bass wiedergabe  ein totaler FAIL ist. Da bietet mein alte SB live einiges mehr, und auch beim tactik shooter kann ich mein gegner nicht mehr richtig orten und der sound wirkt nicht mehr klar. *Für mich* also Xsonar für musik ein muss aber spielen bleibt bei mir creative nr.1.

Bitte, kann mir jemand dabei helfen mein problem zu lösen ? habe heir schon folgende gemacht;

                                             Creative Sound Blaster-Audiotreiber 1.04.0090 getestet, wird erkannt kommt aber kein sound.

Daniel K treiber SBLive_SupportPack_2_0  getestet, Fail bluescreen..

kxdrv3550-x64-full instaliert , fonctionniert zwar, mein onboard sound bietet in der sienn dann doch einiges mehr was vorher nciht der fall war.

Bitte Leute helft mir, ich weis einfahr nicht mehr weiter !
Vieleicht hat da jemand schon ähnlich probleme gehabt und schon gelöst hat , ich zumindest habe es nciht geschaft.

Im vorraus tue ich mich bedanken,

Lg. Messir.


----------



## Sanger (6. Oktober 2010)

Hast du schonmal versucht Windows einen treiber suchen zu lassen, seit windows 7 klappt das eigentlich ganz gut.


----------



## messir (6. Oktober 2010)

ja habe ich , sucht erstmal ewig findet aber nichts.. leider


----------



## Lexx (6. Oktober 2010)

die SB Live! (besitze selber auch noch eine) funktioniert definitiv NICHT unter W7.
zu alt.. steht aber auch im creativ-support-forum.



> kxdrv3550-x64-full instaliert , fonctionniert zwar, mein onboard sound bietet in der sienn dann doch einiges mehr was vorher nciht der fall war.


ok, diesen treiber wollte ich auch vorschlagen, weil er eine um weiten bessere latenz hat.

aber, stell mal die bierflasche zur seite, lass von deinem pimperl ab
und übersetze diese passage in klares, verständliches deutsch.


----------



## messir (7. Oktober 2010)

Lexx schrieb:


> die SB Live! (besitze selber auch noch eine) funktioniert definitiv NICHT unter W7.
> zu alt.. steht aber auch im creativ-support-forum.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich tue mein bestens damit man mich versteht, leider gibt es es hier keinen " Französicher " Forum und mein Deutsch der ich momentan benutze ist schuhle deutsch niveau und muss noch ein wenig verfeinert werden.( was ja auch keiner interessiert nehme ich an ) Bis auf dich, hat sich ja keiner beschwerd.

Ich bedanke mich für dein konstruktive beitrag.

Mfg.


----------



## Blutstoff (7. Oktober 2010)

Lexx schrieb:


> die SB Live! (besitze selber auch noch eine) funktioniert definitiv NICHT unter W7.
> zu alt.. steht aber auch im creativ-support-forum.


 
Doch, sie läuft selbst unter Win7 64bit.

@messir

Hättest vielleicht lieber zur D1/DX greifen sollen. Die ist der SBLive in allen Belangen überlegen, nicht nur bei Musik.
Such mal bei Google nach *SoundBlasterLiveVistaSBL_VTDRV_LB_2_10_0001A*

Der Treiber lief bei mir zumindest unter Win7 64bit ohne Probleme in gewohnter Qualität.


----------



## Lexx (7. Oktober 2010)

toller versuch, da kommt genau ein einziger treffer: 
nämlich dein obiger post von 16.13 

und wie bekamst du sie unter 7x64 zum laufen?


----------



## Blutstoff (7. Oktober 2010)

Lexx schrieb:


> toller versuch, da kommt genau ein einziger treffer:
> nämlich dein obiger post von 16.13
> 
> und wie bekamst du sie unter 7x64 zum laufen?


 
Ein wenig Eigeninitiative darf man doch noch erwarten. Dann lass halt ein paar Leerzeichen: *SoundBlaster Live Vista SBL_VTDRV_LB_2_10_0001A *----> Google

Hier der direkte Link zum Treiber: http://www.vista4beginners.com/files/creative/SBL_VTDRV_LB_2_10_0001A.exe

Einfach Setup ausführen und die Karte läuft unter Win7 64bit. Zumindest funktionierte der Treiber bei mir problemlos.


----------



## Hansaplast (7. Oktober 2010)

Versuche doch mal im abgesicherten Modus den Treiber zu installieren.


----------

